# New puppy and previous dog's bed?



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question, but I am trying to prepare things for the pup I will be getting in Oct. "Malika" went to the bridge in June, and this is the first time I have been able to do anything with some of her things. Would it be more comforting to a new pup to be able to smell the smells of another dog, and just do the regular cleaning of beds, equipment, etc.? Or should I really scrub down everything and try to get rid of "all traces" as much as I can? (I even had a hard time removing the last of the "doggy nose prints" on the front window - it seems so final!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have never thrown anything out unless it was damaged in some way. My dogs have used equipment (leashes, beds, toys, etc.) from dogs they never knew. It hasn't caused any problems here.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would clean everything thoroughly. wash the bedding and bleach the crate. leashes and collars i wouldn't worry about. i would bleach
and wash all bowls. toys i would wash. good luck with the new pup.

so, the new pup, male or female? name? who's the breeder?


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks. The new pup will probably be female. I have always had females but I told the breeder I would take the best match for me and was open to getting a male this time around. I haven't picked out a name yet, but it will be from the "U" litter. The breeder is Ray Reid of vom HausReid.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I have to go with Ruth on this one. I see no reason to bleach everything for the new pup as long as the late dog did not have a contagious illness.

Puppies are used to dog smells and could feel more at home with them. Wash the dog's bed as you normally would, wash the stuffy type toys if they are really dirty and go on.

I am sorry for the loss of your dog and hope this pup brings you years of joy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I never use bleach. It is very dangerous stuff and horrible for the environment. Unless your dog had parvo or some highly contagious deadly disease there is absolutely no reason not to clean things as you would normally.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Ruth, I am very against most cleaners and am very organic outside also. My dog was 11 and they believed it was cancer, but I opted out of xrays to be sure as she declined too fast and it would have only prolonged her life by a few months they thought.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I only retire collars and the favorite toy of the dog that passed. Every thing else, beds, bowls, leashes and other toys are all reused with the new addition.


----------

